# Anyone watching the BBC programme on Donors?



## loubs (Nov 3, 2010)

Interesting TV programme - maybe not what my head needs at the moment!  

I so wish this was easier  

Lxx


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm watching this and just smiling.

Donor eggs and and an IVF son.  

My head is all over the place after a failed IVF cycle.  I'm not sure if this is helping  .


----------



## loubs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear your IVF didn't work mcclean - are you going to try again?

I really want be a mum and if donors are the way for this to happen then I'm going on that journey!! I'm sure being a parent is challenging in so many ways and this may just be another aspect to it all...

drives me nuts though - lol  

take care
Lxx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've just watched it and feel like my head is going to explode with mixed emotions  . I think it was lovely that the 2 families got on so well and all felt ok about making contact, but the bit with all the donor conceived adults talking round the table really upset me. Maybe I have been totally naive, but I really never thought that our boys could one day feel that a great part of them is missing because they don't know who the donor is. We would always be supportive if they wanted to find the donor or siblings but I hate the thought of them doing that because they feel so incomplete  
God I feel so weird right now!!!


----------



## loubs (Nov 3, 2010)

I've previously read some info on donor children - I think it was on the UK donor link site.  It was a real mixed response from children of donors, some seemed curious others not so.  the TV programme only focussed on one aspect I suppose.  

I'm hoping that if I'm lucky enough to have a baby we'll get through the donor issues.  One of the donors I'm considering is the offspring of a donor himself and wants to donate to give something back as its been a really positive story for him.  

Han - your kids are gorgeous  

Lxx


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Loubs, it's highly unlikey I will try again. It's far too costly, the emotionally journey is very hard. I'm trying to accept life without a family. I'm finding this also very difficult. 

I'm also too old to get treatment under the NHS. 

I wish I had started this a long time ago but hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

I found the adult perspective upsetting too bit it didn't explore what and how and when they were told. They may not have known other donor children growing up. It might not have been a donor in the regulated sense. I wd love to see a doc that explored this oin more depth but the likelihood is that if one were made they wd focus on the neg aspects and lovely happy stories don't make good telly! And remember that is prob what happened here too! Rlx


----------

